# 1st Goat Milk Soap



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I have made several batches of soap with water only and now am going to use goats milk. I found a lady locally who sold me 2 gallons. I'm going to use the Walmart recipe and am a little confused. I was going to use 34 oz of milk (instead of water), but down in the recipe it says "this is where I would add oatmeal or goat milk or clays, etc". I thought the total liquid was water, milk or a combination, but that was what went into the lye. Have a read the whole thing wrong? or do you have to use water for the lye, then add milk later?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Use milk for your liquid.... that was put there for some that use premixed lye and add some milk in later..


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you Barbara - I was hoping you were close by!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Freeze your goatmilk first so that it doesn't burn. I use ice cube trays to freeze. Mix the lye slowly with the frozen cubes and stir, stir, stir. The lye will melt the cubes. You can get an almost white soap this way.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cindy, I have the goat milk frozen, but the lady I bought the milk from had it frozen in gallon containers. I think I'll have to let it thaw a little to get the right amounts. Ice cube trays sound like a much better idea. You probably already know how much each cube weighs - much simpler. Thanks.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Still weigh your cubes, they do vary in size.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Since you are using it for soaping, thaw out, and refreeze in ice cube trays... very easy that way


----------

